# Business Insurance for our Melt & Pour Soap



## ILikeCoconuts (Jan 11, 2010)

Hello, 

My husband & I are just building our soap company and are currently using the melt & pour process exclusively. 

We are in need of insurance for our business. Can anyone suggest other options we could explore besides the Soap Maker's Guild?

Thanks!

Vida


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 12, 2010)

Where do you live?

I'm in Canada and just went though my house insurance broker.  Didn't have any issues.


----------



## ILikeCoconuts (Jan 12, 2010)

We are in Colorado. I will have to see if that's an option for us, going through our home insurance provider. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2010)

your welcome. Good luck.


----------



## llineb (Jan 13, 2010)

somebody once told me they used Zander and it was $600 a year.  You can find more info on the company on Dave Ramsey's website. 

Good Luck!


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 9, 2010)

Please let us know what you find out.

thanks,


----------



## Deda (Mar 9, 2010)

I think Soapguild.org and their $500 policy are the best thing going.


----------



## tbaby_8 (Mar 9, 2010)

Do you have to be a member and is the $500.00 for the whole year?


----------



## Mandarin (Mar 9, 2010)

> I think Soapguild.org and their $500 policy are the best thing going.



Agreed!

I think that you must be a member to get the insurance.  I pay $555 per year for $2,000,000 in coverage.


----------

